# GTOForum.Com Adds New Garage Feature!



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Pontiac Fans!

Today we introduced an exciting new feature to GTOForum.Com - a new garage feature. Our Garage allows you to upload pictures of your Pontiac (or other cars for those who do not have a Pontiac but love Pontiac's anyway!) and show-off your vehicle and its history.

Log-in today and upload your vehicle to your GTOForum.com Garage:

http://www.gtoforum.com/mygarage/add


----------

